# Whatever happened to <insert cuber here>?



## Dane man (Jul 29, 2014)

In this thread, we ask (and hopefully eventually answer) what happened to cubers we've known or heard about, famous cubers, method creators, cheaters, past WR holders, or none of those.


I'm curious about Ryan Heise. Where did he go? His site hasn't updated in some time. He does have a Google+ page though, stating that he now lectures at University of Technology in Sydney. Other than that, nothing but a few short news updates on his games site. Anyone seen anything of him recently?


----------



## porkynator (Jul 29, 2014)

Dane man said:


> I'm curious about Ryan Heise. Where did he go? His site hasn't updated in some time. He does have a Google+ page though, stating that he now lectures at University of Technology in Sydney. Other than that, nothing but a few short news updates on his games site. Anyone seen anything of him recently?



Me too. I sent him an email last year (about movecount for his method's substeps) and never got any reply.

Also, I've always been curious about Tong Jiang.


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thrawst


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 29, 2014)

DAVID GUGL.

Everytime I watch one of his old mega videos, I always wonder why he stopped cubing. :/


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jul 29, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> DAVID GUGL.
> 
> Everytime I watch one of his old mega videos, I always wonder why he stopped cubing. :/



Did he? I saw him on competition in june...


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 29, 2014)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Did he? I saw him on competition in june...



Oh, maybe he just stopped posting videos xD


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

TheCuber23 said:


> Thrawst


"Last Activity: 1 Week Ago"


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> "Last Activity: 1 Week Ago"


Oh...


----------



## ollicubes (Jul 29, 2014)

What happened to Marcell Endrey? His last comp is WC 2013.


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> What happened to Marcell Endrey? His last comp is WC 2013.


link

He still posts occasionally though.


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jul 29, 2014)

What happened to Matyas Kuti?


----------



## kcl (Jul 30, 2014)

VeryKewlName said:


> What happened to Matyas Kuti?



Cheated, got banned, never returned money to WCA so he's basically permanently banned until he returns his unearned winnings.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 30, 2014)

VeryKewlName said:


> What happened to ****** ****?


Shhh we're not supposed to say his name, he's like Voldemort...


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 30, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Shhh we're not supposed to say his name, he's like Voldemort...



You're not supposed to say his name either...


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Cheated, got banned, never returned money to WCA so he's basically permanently banned until he returns his unearned winnings.


He didn't return the money to WCA even though WCA asked him to?

If he did, I am VERY disappointed of him.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 30, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> You're not supposed to say his name either...



Eh I like to think of myself as a rebel lol


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 30, 2014)

Where did Dan Harris go?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 30, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> Where did Dan Harris go?



He got married and is a meteorologist, I'm not entirely sure why he just quit. I do know that they had him as the delegate for a particular competition but he never showed up...


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 30, 2014)

monkeydude1313 and tall5001


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2014)

I was going to ask about Dan Knights, but I used google first to see if I could find out. Pretty neat.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Where did Minh Thai go?


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Where did Minh Thai go?


I am pretty sure he stopped cubing after the cubing craze died down after 1982. He's like 50 or something I think.


----------



## kcl (Jul 30, 2014)

JTW2007 said:


> I was going to ask about Dan Knights, but I used google first to see if I could find out. Pretty neat.




wow that's like 30 mins from where I live..


----------



## Mikel (Jul 30, 2014)

Where did John Brechon go? He hasn't been to a competition since July 19th.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

What happened to PandaCuber? He hasn't posted for a year.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Where did John Brechon go? He hasn't been to a competition since July 19th.



hes probably pretended to quit and practised in secret, he will get WR in every event at natiationals.


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 30, 2014)

Just in case anyone asks about where badmephisto has been, this should clear things up.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 30, 2014)

JTW2007 said:


> I was going to ask about Dan Knights, but I used google first to see if I could find out. Pretty neat.



Very cool. I interviewed at Osisoft last spring and when talking about the Rubik's cube they said that Dan Knights used to work there. Looks like he has moved on to bigger and better things though!


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> Where did Dan Harris go?



I was going to ask this to see if anyone had more detail, but I know he became a metorologist, worked for the RAF at one point (not sure if he still does). He still cubes and has mentioned attending a competition but hasn't in about 3 years now.


----------



## Erik (Jul 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Where did Minh Thai go?



I spoke to him in 2006 (MSN). He is in the import/export business of make up products. Still likes to cube occasionally.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 30, 2014)

A long while ago, I wondered where Mike Tryczak (the host of acubist.com) went, and after some Googling, found him and sent a friend request on Facebook.
He's currently living in Bangkok, and today's his birthday!


----------



## Me (Jul 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> "Last Activity: 1 Week Ago"



There's some truth to that, I only recently started doing regular averages again and I haven't competed in more than a year (longest time I have gone without competing ever  ). But I'm not as absent as some names I can think of.



TheCuber23 said:


> monkeydude1313 and tall5001


College changes things, mainly they have separate focuses now. I think Chris still cubes a little, I'm not sure if Slater does. 

I've always wondered about Jason Baum, Ryan Patricio, and Yu JeongMin.


----------

